# Pinpoint Accuracy



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Using the Wingshooter's RH shooter I used the point of a pin for a target at 33 feet.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shot! Can you get any smaller? Ahh next challenge.... Hit a pin head with the blowgun


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Next challenge:
Remove the backing from a clock and hit the rotating second hand :naughty:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Put some wings on the pin and shoot it!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

I had to blink a few times after seeing you hit that pin......amazing!

Spectacular shooting, and on the first shot too!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That my friend was absolutely unreal!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Treefork you are amazing..heck I could not even see a pin @33 feet..let alone hit one....for my self if any thing much small than 2" dia I can't really see it

too me it gets fuzzy.....Guess I will be a can killer.....you alway do some great shooting....you my friend inspire me to do better....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing. I can barely see a bottle cap from 33 feet.

Next challenge, ........ with your eyes closed.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Whaaaaat!? That was awesome!! :bowdown:

Tom


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

amazing truly amazing anic:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I love shooting. I have more to post up. Some pretty good ones.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

REALLY great shooting! Your eyes are MUCH better than mine. I could not even see the point of a pin at that distance. Nor could I hold the frame steady enough for that shot. You really are an alien, aren't you???

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That Was. Sick.

I have a feeling this year's ECST is gonna have some really incredible shooting to witness.

The head of a pin... ... That was so ridiculous that I am still sitting here shaking my head.

Nice shooting Pincrusher. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice.... now hit hit the head of a pin... with a bb!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice.... now hit hit the head of a pin... with a bb!


Or hit a bb with a pin


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

You have a new fan :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

And the bar just keeps going up!!!

Great shooting!

Todd


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!!

You're too much!!! What's next: splitting the atom???? LOL!!!

Old ladies here have to wear especial glasses for knitting and sewing with needles. Just a reminder!!!! 

Awesome shooting!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That Sir was absolutely amazing I agree with Charles you are an Alien


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

all I can do is Smile  blown away


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It has been said that Envy is a poor cousin of Admiration. Dang! I'm completely broke! :slap:


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

That was incredible, and on the first shot!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, sorry. I was just finishing up Treefork's catch box.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lug said:


> Oh, sorry. I was just finishing up Treefork's catch box.


Naahhhh ... WAY too big ..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! I need some eyeglasses like yours! I spent over 1K this last year on my eyes, and I really cannot even see the head of a pin, or even the pin, at 33 ft., even with my glasses on! Haha! Great shooting as usual!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lug said:


> Oh, sorry. I was just finishing up Treefork's catch box.


 :rofl: I just seen this now. Thanks . That's funny!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Haven't seen this video before and I'm pretty speechless :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Haven't seen this video before and I'm pretty speechless :bowdown:


Thanks Kalevala . I forgot about this one . That was two years ago . Where does time go ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

OK, now what???? Your options are getting THIN! No pun intended.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

No words . . . I am smiling

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> OK, now what???? Your options are getting THIN! No pun intended.


Thank you . I think the match lights are harder though .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter Recuas said:


> No words . . . I am smiling
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks you .


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Zen slingshotery. Ok, so maybe a Webster's Dictionary will be needed to find a word to describe this... I showed this to my friend, who is as disinterested in this newfound passion of mine and SHE stood there for a moment, then her mouth made shapes like a catfish pulled from the Red River and walked off. In 12 years I have never seen here without a thing to say. treefork, I again salute you.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You trimmed your face too. Yes Charles, I will have to 2nd the nomination for Treefork acquiring the alien title, he is likely an alien with oh so much better vision than I have. Can humans do that? (This one can't).

Kidding aside, GREAT shootin' amigo.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ol'school42 said:


> Zen slingshotery. Ok, so maybe a Webster's Dictionary will be needed to find a word to describe this... I showed this to my friend, who is as disinterested in this newfound passion of mine and SHE stood there for a moment, then her mouth made shapes like a catfish pulled from the Red River and walked off. In 12 years I have never seen here without a thing to say. treefork, I again salute you.


Thanks ol'shool . It is a Zen like process .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> You trimmed your face too. Yes Charles, I will have to 2nd the nomination for Treefork acquiring the alien title, he is likely an alien with oh so much better vision than I have. Can humans do that? (This one can't).
> 
> Kidding aside, GREAT shootin' amigo.


This is actually from two years ago . Someone commented on it and revived the post . Still have the long hair and beard .


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

If you are unemployed, there is a fishook factory looking for worker... 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Threefork SNIPER hit again!!! Man what you can not do with a SS?!!! One of best shot ever :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treefork said:


> Still have the long hair and beard .


 :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Have You ever tried shoot 3/8" size ball to 3/8" hole ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> If you are unemployed, there is a fishook factory looking for worker...
> Thanks for sharing


Fishing is my other hobby . 



grappo73 said:


> Threefork SNIPER hit again!!! Man what you can not do with a SS?!!! One of best shot ever :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks for watching and glad you like it .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Still have the long hair and beard .
> ...


Yes. Seems a little easier due to the fact the ball can land in front of the target ball and deflect as a hit . The target 3/8's need to be hung by a string for a true hit with no deflections .


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Excellent shooting and great entertainment once again! I'm all in for more target destruction fun. Pin point accuracy? How about:
Tack- driving accuracy? (be sure to wear your eye protection and maybe a hard hat!)
Or
Candy Crush for real (how many consecutive exploding Dum-Dums from 33 feet!)


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Jus WOW!! :aahhhh: :bowdown:

A few questions came to my mind.....

How many years do you have shooting slingshots?

Do you have some shooting tutorials?

Cheers!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

goodflite said:


> Excellent shooting and great entertainment once again! I'm all in for more target destruction fun. Pin point accuracy? How about:
> Tack- driving accuracy? (be sure to wear your eye protection and maybe a hard hat!)
> Or
> Candy Crush for real (how many consecutive exploding Dum-Dums from 33 feet!)


All good ideas . I did videos shooting nickle size crackers,glass marbles and paint balls .The possibilities are endless . The matches seem to be the most satisfying .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> Jus WOW!! :aahhhh: :bowdown:
> 
> A few questions came to my mind.....
> 
> ...


Thanks BAT . I returned to slingshots five years ago after a long break since childhood . Seems to be a common story around here . I was never any good until I made my return . Shooting for me is achieving a proper state of mind more than anything . I never thought of doing tutorials because there are so many good ones out there already . Namely Bill Hay's tutorials . I was really inspired by his shooting so I owe a debt of gratitude to him . A few years ago Bill Hays sponsored a series of shooting contests that brought many shooters here to the next level including myself .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treefork said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I meant that have You ever tried shoot 3/8" ball through equal size of hole ?

It might be a bit different...


----------



## t-bear (Jan 28, 2016)

WOW


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Got ya . I do it on paper . Called " key holing . " To do to it through a 3/8 hole in wood or other hard material would be very very difficult . No wiggle room .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like Bill Hays is beginning the instructions again with his current Pocket Predator hit the string challenge. I can hit the string my target is hanging from but not intentionally. Hope everyone follows along on the string and upcoming challenges even if a video is not submitted.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shot ... dead on!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Great shot ... dead on!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you Joey .


----------

